# spot price ticker



## dixie (Dec 30, 2007)

Can anyone point me to where I can download a spot price ticker tape or toolbar.

Thanks

PS. I have really enjoyed reading up on the information here this weekend.

I guess I should have paid closer attention the that big chart that was on the wall of the science class in the 9th grade.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 30, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/2y32v2

This page has some interesting stuff also :arrow: http://www.softpedia.com/downloadTag/gold


----------



## dixie (Dec 30, 2007)

I could not get this to download for me but I will keep trying. Thanks
MIke


----------



## junkelly (Dec 31, 2007)

Go to www.kitco.com and see what they have to offer. I haven't tried it, but I see they have one option to put quotes on your taskbar: http://kcast.kitco.com/

-junkelly


----------

